# Jamestown Asylum 2011



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is our 2011 haunt video:






We were open for two nights and collected food for the Second Harvest Food Bank.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

very impressive!!!! I bet you had fun doing that .


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Nicely done! It was especially helpful to see a floor plan of your haunt with the various scares listed so when the video went back to that vignette you got a good idea what it was like to really go through.


----------

